# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Beijing Olympics Here We Come

## JEK

Just booked event tickets and hotel for the last 5 days of the 2008 Olympics through AmEx and they are nearly sold out already.  We have always wanted to see an Olympics and going to China will be spectacular as well. We plan to spend a few days in Hong Kong before our Beijing stay and a few days in Tokyo afterwards for a full two weeks.  Too early to book travel yet, but we are fully committed with a 50% deposit and trip cancellation insurance.

----------


## JoshA

JEK: I was in Beijing recently on business. The change from the old China to a modern economic powerhouse is breathtaking. I stayed at the Grand Hyatt and felt totally like I was at the Ritz Carlton in Tysons complete with shopping mall. But a few blocks away, the traditional Chinese hutong (alleyways) could be seen. Traffic and air pollution are unbelievably bad. A windy weekend was the only time I saw the sky. Some touristy photos taken then:

The olympic stadium still under construction:


Forbidden city:


Great wall: 


Cattle transport:



If you have questions about Beijing, feel free to ask.

----------


## JEK

Thanks Josh. I understand they are going to limit  vehicles in an attempt to control pollution. Some of the athletic teams plan on wearing masks/respirators when not competing.

----------


## Eddie

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,22288404-1702,00.html

----------


## bto

Wow, Josh...those are amazing pics.

JEK, that will be a true adventure and one I am sure your family will never forget...I'd love to go to the Olympics one day...We watch daily when it's on TV.

----------


## andynap

Very cool.

----------


## JoshA

eddie: Here's a fixed  link to the story on recycled, non-disinfected chopsticks. China has been growing at such breakneck speed that regulatory systems can't keep up. Except, of course, in censorship (such as internet sites) where, in China, suppression of dissent is a long-practiced art. You don't feel any of this as a visitor who keeps to the approved tourist routes. It really feels like the US with newly-built tall buildings lining the newly-built highways. But the traffic and pollution are worse than anyplace I've ever been and the tourist experience is a bit of a facade if you wander just a few blocks off the beaten path. If you just think about how they managed to do this, it is obvious that the government trampled over existing people's property to build what they want. The highways are ring roads around Beijing (6 of them and counting) without deviations for existing structures.

JEK: I felt like I had a raspy throat from the pollution. Even on the windy weekend, there was a feeling that you were inhaling particles. Many of the Chinese tourists at the Great Wall wore masks. Sandstorms which blow from the arid northwest are common in Beijing in the spring.

bev: Signs of Olympic pride are everywhere. It's hawked just like Coke is in the  US (and the rest of the world). From the Great Wall you see this sign:

----------


## Island Visitor

> If you have questions about Beijing, feel free to ask.



Yes, I have a question:

Who the heckle and jeckle gave them permission to change the name from Peking?   I have old maps and globes that CLEARLY show the place to be called Peking.  And has anyone ever had  _Canard a la Beijing?_ Exactly.

----------


## JoshA

The Chinese Mandarin pronunciation is closest to Beijing - always was. Peking is a leftover from a poor Romanization of the name. Interestingly, Chinese still call it Peking duck when talking to English speakers.

----------


## JoshA

BTW, today's NYT has an excellent  article and associated presentations on China's growth and its consequences.

----------


## JEK

Just putting the final touches on the trip. We leave for HK on the 15th and arrive in Beijing on the 20th for the last 5 days of the games. Follow along here if you care to. I choose TypePad for the blog as it allows iPhone and laptop blogging.

http://jek.typepad.com/olympics/

----------


## julianne

John, have a fabulous trip. Can't wait to read your reports. We went to the'76 Olympics from the Opening Ceremonies through the Closing---unforgetable. Since you booked early, I'm sure you got your choice of events; the early heats can actually be more exciting than the finals. Hope all aspects of it go smoothly.
Julia

----------


## rivertrash

Hope you have a great time!  I'm looking forward to reading the descriptions and seeing the pictures.

----------


## JoshA

It should be a great trip, JEK. You'll have lots of opportunity to try food you've never had before. There are even some Chinese-grown wines. Do you have a ticket for Olympic basketball? Regardless, enjoy!

----------


## andynap

Do have a good time. Try some Chinese Rose-ay.

----------


## MIke R

and make sure when you try the rose eh  to order some frozen fish from far far away....maybe a nice New England Cod or Haddock.....


dont forget..you have to give the government 5 hours notice if you are going to protest anything

----------


## GramChop

don't pay any mind to those bullies, dad.  just go and have a great time.  i look forward to reading all about it!

----------


## JEK

> don't pay any mind to those bullies, dad.  just go and have a great time.  i look forward to reading all about it!



sticks and stones . . . .

----------


## andynap

I said to have a good time. I take back my stick.

----------


## MIke R

Im expecting an Olympic T shirt...XL...Ill pay for it...I just want one

----------


## JEK

> Im expecting an Olympic T shirt...XL...Ill pay for it...I just want one



Done. It will be on deposit at Andy's and the fee is one Dover Sole  . . .

----------


## GramChop

...be careful, jek!!!!

BEIJING, China (CNN) -- A Chinese attacker stabbed two Americans, killing the man and wounding the woman, who were attending the Olympic Games on Saturday, according to the U.S. Olympic Committee. 

Chinese police respond to the stabbings at the Drum Tower in Beijing on Saturday. An American man died.

The man also injured a female Chinese tour guide before leaping to his death around noon from the second floor of the Drum Tower, a popular Beijing tourist site, the official Chinese news agency Xinhua reported.

The USOC said the two Americans were family members of a coach for the U.S. men's indoor volleyball team. No other information about them was released.

The attacker was a 47-year-old man from the eastern Chinese city Hangzhou, a spokesman for the Beijing Municipal Government Information Office told Xinhua. 

A White House spokesman said President Bush, who is attending Olympic events Saturday, was told about the attack against the Americans. 

The U.S. Embassy and the White House have offered the victims' families whatever assistance is needed, the spokesman said.

----------


## griemersma

They are from the Minneapolis area and he was the CEO of Bachmans Garden Centers.  Bachmans is the large garden center in Minneapolis/St. Paul.  If you go to startribune.com you can read a lot about the family and what happened.

----------


## amyb

That's great, John. Have a super time and keep safe. We await your postings and photos to make these events even more special for us. TAKE CARE, amyb

----------


## JEK

> Just putting the final touches on the trip. We leave for HK on the 15th and arrive in Beijing on the 20th for the last 5 days of the games. Follow along here if you care to. I choose TypePad for the blog as it allows iPhone and laptop blogging.
> 
> http://jek.typepad.com/olympics/



Back safe and sound yesterday. Tired, but still in awe of the amazing things we saw and the interesting people we met. Now, back to editing and sorting through the 2860 images I took on the trip. 60 GBs in all. Really gave that MacBook Air a stress test along with the LaCie portable USB drive I used for storage.
A few that I really like.

----------


## rivertrash

John -- Fabulous pics.  Thanks for sharing them.

----------


## amyb

Wonderful shots. Welcome home. Amy

----------


## tim

Mon ami,

Wowwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!  That's all that I can say about the photos.  The pros that covered the event will be jealous.

----------

